# peeing!!!



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

hi guys!

need some advice. for the past 2 weeks bailey has started peeing on the kitchen floor if left for more than a few hours. she has been spayed about 6 weeks ago but feel it has been too long to be at all related to operation. i really think it is more a behavioural issue. at the moment she stays in kitchen with her crate, food and water. i have tried limiting her water but it makes no difference. we also recently got our garden decorated so i dunno if it related to that. we have had grass lifted and stones put down but this also was about 6 weeks ago and she has peed fine in garden up until the past 2 weeks. its really getting to me! tonight we were out for dinner for 2 hours and came back and she had peed the floor!!! its only a tiny amount so i know its not because she is desperate for the loo!!

help!!!!!


----------

